# CMHT



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Here in Dorset we have support groups by Dorset CMHT


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Good for you. Our local CMHT doesn't appear to have any money.


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Sadly, most areas of the UK are under funded re CMHT's


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

We have nothing like that here.

Around here, all we have is you get put on a wait list for at least six months, then you travel* to see a psychologist at the mental health clinic once every two weeks. Except they're usually too busy and you might get to see them once a month. And then they terminate your case anyway, because you're not getting better fast enough. (Don't get me started on what counts as "treatment.")

There was supposedly a depression support group there but it had no room for me. There were no anxiety support groups. So, I never got any chance to socialize with others with problems similar to mine.

And there was a psychiatrist I saw once in a blue moon just for assessment and drug prescriptions (not therapy), and a nurse who kept lecturing me about nutrition and exercise, which had nothing to do with my situation.

None of these people ever come to your residence to meet you. You have to go to them, no matter how severe your mental health condition. So...I guess shut-ins and agoraphobes don't get treatment around here.

*If you need transportation, there's a thing called "case management" (they will come to your house to pick you up), but they're always too busy, too. And because you aren't making enough use of them (because they're literally _not available_ whenever you need them), the government decides you must not need them enough, and that service is terminated too. :stu


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

please, please help, Twock?

https://www.chdauk.co.uk

threat>

all effort made to prep. following all insructions, brinngginngg ALL ID & more & ID and some more mountains of ID!! passport! licence turned DOWWN!?? in foyer, reception? so i say.. to the person i meet. yep? OK? √ in room with. just took my last neurology yearly regular. so this too. housing too. everything. WEE NEED ALL MORE infoorrmation all about YOU & YOU & YOU & ALL YOURRRR...

nothing real? scrutiny i bear all my life? another copy invite, DEMAND again, same appt repeated. got letter created on date of pevious appt. Again! come again. week later. could not cope before. no conversation. how i do next? what threat.. reason? crumbling. i go Citizens' Bureau today? OR: option is: don't bother sitting in misery among all other miserables waiting 10 hours.. suffering..

why must do, go again and again?? reason? reasons?? which ones?? they think i sent a fake person? the photo of me on passport, licence a present they refuse to see???


----------

